# FOAMER BOTTLES



## dubnica (Oct 14, 2010)

where do you guys get your foamer bottles?  I looked around and I found them at SKS bottle...is that the only source?


----------



## agriffin (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php ... t=151&pg=1

WSP has some also.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 15, 2010)

WSP pricing for the one I like is ridiculous. The bottle is $.75 and the foamer is extra - $3.75 each! They have other kind that is $1.75 each with the foamer...I might get that.  

They have some at Essentials by Catalina, but I would have to order 50!  I just need like 10.

update:  I ended up ordering from Specialty Bottle.  Their foamer bottles are $1.05


----------



## agriffin (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you look at the midwest bottle link?  I love that company.

Of course its bronze...which I guess isn't that great.


----------



## lovethyscent (Oct 17, 2010)

I like jody's they are really nice


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 17, 2010)

Haven't purchased these yet myself but if I do, I'm going to try the ones from Elements Bath and Body.  I really like that company for containers.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 17, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Did you look at the midwest bottle link?  I love that company.
> 
> Of course its bronze...which I guess isn't that great.



They were out of stock and yes, I wanted white bottles.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 17, 2010)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> Haven't purchased these yet myself but if I do, I'm going to try the ones from Elements Bath and Body.  I really like that company for containers.



thank you for suggestions, they are nice but they are $1.75 each...too much


----------



## bodybym (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/sho ... asp?id=225

They staart at $0.85 each and go to $0.66 each. I love them - and their customer service is great!


----------

